# chin himi babies pics



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

here they are at 3 weeks old,


















peekaboo!


















agouti litter mate


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohh theyre a lot more chin looking than the ones i had from my siamese x chin. One good thing about those chinchillas is their litters always have great ears!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they look great Daisy


----------

